# Custome dash



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i wanna try to do a custom dash in my 92 caddy. anyoen have pics of one in one? or throw me some ideas :0 what would look kick ass in a hearse?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

post pics of dashes made from wood then covered plz


----------



## GORDO a.k.a JR. (Dec 30, 2006)

Fiberglass the Dash and have airbrushed skulls , cemetary's , caskets, and graveyards.. that would be clean.. and get a crazy lookin skull with lights for eyes .. Just some ideas


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GORDO a.k.a JR._@Dec 30 2006, 11:01 PM~6866958
> *Fiberglass the Dash and have airbrushed skulls , cemetary's , caskets, and graveyards.. that would be clean.. and get a crazy lookin skull with lights for eyes .. Just some ideas
> *


skulls for gauge pods? how about a casket lid that opens to reveal the radio.


----------



## GORDO a.k.a JR. (Dec 30, 2006)

Put the guages in the skulls mouth.. idk about a casket that reveals a radio.. it would have to be sideways, right?On second thought maybe it just might work.. And get a skeloton air freshener that hangs on the mirror and your set.. :thumbsup:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

good ideas folks. how hard is it to swap out gauges? i have the digital cluster that only has miles, mph and gas


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres a car i spoted at the MAJESTICS pinic yesterday.

this is a clean as dash, fuck all the knobs,buttons,etc,

the only thing need is the digital dash.

love tha console.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 2 2007, 10:19 AM~6881821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's the car that was in LRM where they put that crazy custom shifting shit that goes on the steering wheel, isn't it?


----------



## cadillac.kid (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

skull,ewww so scarry hno: :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

here's a pic of mine under construction


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

cool.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 2 2007, 12:19 PM~6881821
> *heres a car i spoted at the MAJESTICS pinic yesterday.
> 
> this is a clean as dash, fuck all the knobs,buttons,etc,
> ...


thats Eddie from Lifestyle. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> was
> 
> that just sanded and painted or was it glassd? im sanding mine down... do i have to remove it??


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 10 2007, 07:46 PM~6955024
> *here's a pic of mine under construction
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Thats is awesome!!!!  Mane please post more pics.........


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jan 11 2007, 04:37 PM~6963127
> *:ugh:
> *


"under construction" the color is gold and purple and those are some sorry ass pics. u wanted a wood dash covered :uh:


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

its a pain in the ass pull it right out of the car sand it down and bondo it it took me days but in the end its worth it :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Heres some shit I did to my old GEO Tracker :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 12 2007, 10:50 PM~6975458
> *its a pain in the ass pull it right out of the car sand it down and bondo it it took me days but in the end its worth it  :biggrin:
> *


how hard is it to get the whole dash out?


----------



## 89sdimedave (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 10 2007, 02:38 PM~6953516
> *skull,ewww so scarry hno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get this pic at? Where in Indiana u from? I'm pretty sure I knwo this truck  wouldnt happen to be at supreme customs would it?

sdimedave


----------

